# Unofficial Maryland Competition



## Ninja Storm (Feb 25, 2012)

So my friend and I have been organizing this competition, and I wanted to post it on here.

Cost: $10, enter as many events as you want.

Register here! (Thanks Bob )


7321 Parkway Drive South Hanover , MD , 21076
Chesapeake Science Point Spring 2012 (Unofficial)
Saturday, May 5th | 9:00 AM -- 5:00 PM
Events
• 2x2 (2 rounds)
• 3x3 (2 rounds)
• 4x4 (1 round)
• 5x5 (1 round)
• 3x3 OH (1 round)
• Rubik's Magic (1 round)
• Master Magic (1 round)
• Pyraminx (2 rounds)
Schedule
9:00 -- 9:30 = Registration
9:30 -- 10:00 = 2x2 Round 1 (Top 25% → Round 2)
10:00 -- 11:00 = 3x3 Round 1 (Top 50% → Round 2)
11:00 -- 12:00 = 5x5 Combined Final (3:00 cutoff; 5:00 hard cutoff)
12:00 -- 12:30 = Lunch
12:30 -- 1:00 = Pyraminx Round 1 (Top 25% → Round 2)
1:00 -- 2:00 = 3x3 OH Final
2:00 -- 3:00 = 4x4 Combined Final (2:00 cutoff; 5:00 hard cutoff)
3:00 -- 3:30 = Magic and Master Magic
3:30 -- 3:45 = 2x2 Finals
3:45 -- 4:00 = Pyraminx Finals
4:00 -- 4:30 = 3x3 Finals
4:30 -- 5:00 = Awards

And... Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-r7IuvHETA&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Skullush (Feb 25, 2012)

It's so close by that I'll most likely go.

But how are you gonna get stackmats, etc.?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 25, 2012)

A little far from NC but if a good amount of people show interest I'll try to get there.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 25, 2012)

My friend is likely to get a $1,500 grant for this.

Should be enough ^_^"


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 25, 2012)

Skullush said:


> It's so close by that I'll most likely go.
> 
> But how are you gonna get stackmats, etc.?


 
One of my teachers has excellent relationships with nearby businesses and corporations. I can't guarantee $1500 but id say $500 - $800. This should be a good amount to buy timers, displays, mats, etc.


----------



## Skullush (Feb 25, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> One of my teachers has excellent relationships with nearby businesses and corporations. I can't guarantee $1500 but id say $500 - $800. This should be a good amount to buy timers, displays, mats, etc.


 
Oh alright, cool.
Like I said I'll most likely be there then. Might even bring a friend, if he's interested.


----------



## cparlette (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll probably be there, anytime there's something this close by I have to try to make it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> My friend is likely to get a $1,500 grant for this.
> 
> Should be enough ^_^"


 Did you tell Bob about the 1500? I'm sure a portion of that would be fair incentive to make it official. (gas money, etc)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 25, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Did you tell Bob about the 1500? I'm sure a portion of that would be fair incentive to make it official. (gas money, etc)


 
The other guy who's organizing this(and the one that's getting the grant) said it'd be closer to $800


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 25, 2012)

Why not ask a delegate, who probably has all the equipment, to come? It could also then become an official competition.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 25, 2012)

Bob and Tim won't do it, so we're just going to do it ourselves.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 25, 2012)

Updated OP with information.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 25, 2012)

watch my information video. its on my channel. the title is "UNOFFICIAL MARYLAND COMPETITION! " lol. hope everyone can come. to register email me at [email protected] with your first and last name and the events you want to compete in. thanks


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2012)

Why won't they do it? Bob and Tim.

I'd be willing to help organize and run it if need be.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 26, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Why won't they do it? Bob and Tim.
> 
> I'd be willing to help organize and run it if need be.


 
Bob and Tim both said I don't have enough experience, which I can understand seeing as though I've only been to 3 competitions. Help would be very much admired. This is my video on the competition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNo4wLgtuYQ&feature=g-upl&context=G2ab1ebbAUAAAAAAAAAA

If you have any more questions email me or message me please  and thanks in advance for helping I appreciate it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2012)

If I had a venue I wouldn't mind helping host it.

I've been meaning to host a competition for a while now, but have been unable to find a venue.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 26, 2012)

Well if this ends up being official, I'll probably come. We were going to go to River Hill Winter 2012, but it was icy, so we didn't want to risk it. My parents said that if I could find another comp in the baltimore/DC area, we would probably be able to go. I might still come even if it's unofficial, but making it official makes it a lot more likely we will be there.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, Mirza has his principal all for the idea, so there's a venue right there


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 26, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> If I had a venue I wouldn't mind helping host it.
> 
> I've been meaning to host a competition for a while now, but have been unable to find a venue.


Go Ryan. Make Bob/Tim do it :3


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 26, 2012)

This won't be official. There's already too many competitions in the northeast this spring. People lose interest when there's that many competitions, and turnout drops, and people stop getting enough competitors to afford a venue. If you want to hold an official competition, you should email me and Bob about it, don't just try to get us to agree on the forums.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't know what goes into hosting a competition, I'll have to find out before I commit to anything. It's a big job.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 26, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> This won't be official. There's already too many competitions* in the northeast* this spring. People lose interest when there's that many competitions, and turnout drops, and people stop getting enough competitors to afford a venue. If you want to hold an official competition, you should email me and Bob about it, don't just try to get us to agree on the forums.


Maryland technically isn't in the northeast. Just sayin'.

And some of us are not old enough to drive yet, so we have to rely on our parents for travel. The only reason my parents took me to Harvard Fall 2011 was because my dad had already been tentatively planning a trip to Boston. For me, mapquest says it's 3.5 hours from where I am (central virginia) to Gettysburg (southern edge of Pennsylvania [i.e., North east]). Since most competitions start between 8:30 and 9, that would mean we have to get up at 4:30 to leave by 5. Personally, I don't mind this, but my parents do. Plus, I have a 6 yr old brother - can you imagine that at 4:30? Not fun. :/ There's no way on the face of the planet that they are going to do that for an UNOFFICIAL competition.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 26, 2012)

So I'm assuming you're not going to our competition?


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 26, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> So I'm assuming you're not going to our competition?


Me? I don't know. I would be much more likely to come (my sister and I would compete) if it were official, but I may still be there. IDK.
Chance of coming if it is...
Official: 95%
Unofficial: 50%


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 26, 2012)

Why don't you guys spend more time organizing it, and maybe host it in mid to late June. Other than maybe nationals, there is currently no scheduled competition that Northeasterners would attend during the late spring/summer time. Also try to get a good crew of people who could assist you in organizing and running the competition.

That's really the only advice I can give on helping you to make it official.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 26, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Why don't you guys spend more time organizing it, and maybe host it in mid to late June. Other than maybe nationals, there is currently no scheduled competition that Northeasterners would attend during the late spring/summer time. Also try to get a good crew of people who could assist you in organizing and running the competition.
> 
> That's really the only advice I can give on helping you to make it official.



Problem is my school may not be available for me to use during summer, so I have to do it during the school year. As for people who will judge/scramble/data entry, I have my rubik's cube club(8 people) as well as some others. I'm fine with making this competition unofficial, but I'm hoping in the future through my high school years I can host official competitions.


----------



## Bob (Feb 26, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Why don't you guys spend more time organizing it, and maybe host it in mid to late June. Other than maybe nationals, there is currently no scheduled competition that Northeasterners would attend during the late spring/summer time. Also try to get a good crew of people who could assist you in organizing and running the competition.
> 
> That's really the only advice I can give on helping you to make it official.


 
That's not true at all. Why would you make such an assumption with no evidence to back it up? Cornell is planned for April 21. Brown is planned for May 19. Captain's Cove is planned for May 26. There are also tentative competitions in the works for June through August in South Jersey, West Chester PA, North Carolina, and Washington DC.

Just because there aren't competitions announced does not mean there are no competitions planned.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 26, 2012)

*googled Maryland* 'crap, it's so far away'



Bob said:


> That's not true at all. Why would you make such an assumption with no evidence to back it up? Cornell is planned for April 21. Brown is planned for May 19. Captain's Cove is planned for May 26. There are also tentative competitions in the works for June through August in South Jersey, West Chester PA, North Carolina, and Washington DC.
> 
> Just because there aren't competitions announced does not mean there are no competitions planned.



O_O *just got my hopes up for another competition that's not as far as Newark*


----------



## CubeLTD (Feb 27, 2012)

Bob said:


> That's not true at all. Why would you make such an assumption with no evidence to back it up? Cornell is planned for April 21. Brown is planned for May 19. Captain's Cove is planned for May 26. There are also tentative competitions in the works for June through August in South Jersey, West Chester PA, North Carolina, and Washington DC.
> 
> Just because there aren't competitions announced does not mean there are no competitions planned.


 

Captain Cove =D. A competition in my city.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 27, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> *googled Maryland* 'crap, it's so far away'
> 
> 
> 
> O_O *just got my hopes up for another competition that's not as far as Newark*



lol, its funny. I've tried so many times to come to a New Jersey competition but I've never been able to, and now someone in New Jersey wants to come to Maryland. NJ cubers are lucky, you have so many competitions. That's why I'm trying to have one in Maryland, because there are not that many in driving distance.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 27, 2012)

Bob said:


> There are also tentative competitions in the works for June through August in South Jersey, West Chester PA, North Carolina, and Washington DC.


 
YESSSS A D.C. COMPETITION D.


----------



## Bob (Feb 27, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> lol, its funny. I've tried so many times to come to a New Jersey competition but I've never been able to, and now someone in New Jersey wants to come to Maryland. NJ cubers are lucky, you have so many competitions. That's why I'm trying to have one in Maryland, because there are not that many in driving distance.


 
Well, of course! I live in NJ. When I organize a competition, typically it's in NJ. What's the motivation for me to organize a competition that I have to travel for? So I can wake up early? Spend more on gas? Pay tolls? Get home late? LOL. 

In general, northern NJ is probably the center of cubing in the Northeast. It's certainly no coincidence. I am only willing to travel so far so often. Tim and I get busy with other things. It's difficult to feel bad for cubers in Maryland...look at the map! Even with only a few a year, it's much better than many parts of the USA.

LOOK!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 27, 2012)

btw Bob, since I'm sorta new to the whole competition planning thing, could you give me some tips and an idea of what I should be doing to prepare before the competition and during the day of the competition. It would mean a lot to me. Thanks


----------



## Bob (Feb 27, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> btw Bob, since I'm sorta new to the whole competition planning thing, could you give me some tips and an idea of what I should be doing to prepare before the competition and during the day of the competition. It would mean a lot to me. Thanks


 
Yep, send me an email.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 27, 2012)

Bob said:


> Yep, send me an email.



sure, what's your email?


----------



## Bob (Feb 27, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> sure, what's your email?


 
In the interest of avoiding spam, I will not post it openly on the forum. However, it is on the WCA page for every competition I have organized and/or delegated, such as this one. It is also on my website (link in my signature).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bob, I should note that your page says "Service unavailable"


----------



## Bob (Feb 27, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bob, I should note that your page says "Service unavailable"


 
Sometimes. I just loaded it on my first try. I need to deal with my service provider about that, though. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bob said:


> Sometimes. I just loaded it on my first try. I need to deal with my service provider about that, though. Thanks for reminding me.


 
No problem. I just tried your link again and it worked.

I'd also consider getting some ads on your site.

Just a suggestion....


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 29, 2012)

hey everyone, registration is now via http://www.cubingusa.com/unofficialmaryland2012/register.php

thanks again to Bob for making this for me.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.cubingusa.com/unofficialmaryland2012/competitors.php
^
|
It says Bob is coming? This can't be correct, can it? Does it just say that because he created the comp page?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/unofficialmaryland2012/competitors.php
> ^
> |
> It says Bob is coming? This can't be correct, can it? Does it just say that because he created the comp page?



No he just made the page, he's not going. Are you?


----------



## Bob (Feb 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/unofficialmaryland2012/competitors.php
> ^
> |
> It says Bob is coming? This can't be correct, can it? Does it just say that because he created the comp page?


 You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 29, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> No he just made the page, he's not going. Are you?


 
I'll come if Bob comes. Maybe we can talk and he can consider delegatifying me. That way we can have more Virginia/Maryland/DC/North Carolina comps. If he isn't, the I'm not sure yet. I need to talk to some friends who live up there and see if they'll be available that day to meet up. I honestly have no idea though. Part of me thinks I will, but part of me thinks I won't. lol



Bob said:


> You hit the nail on the head.



You should come! It'll be fun.  I bet you can't beat me!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 29, 2012)

One thing Bob/Tim
On the psych sheet, it says my 2x2 average is 5.10
Its actually 3.69

Edit: All the stats are wrong.




Bob said:


> That's not true at all. Why would you make such an assumption with no evidence to back it up? Cornell is planned for April 21. Brown is planned for May 19. Captain's Cove is planned for May 26. There are also tentative competitions in the works for June through August in South Jersey, West Chester PA, North Carolina, and Washington DC.
> 
> Just because there aren't competitions announced does not mean there are no competitions planned.


 
Gogogogogo DC


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 29, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> One thing Bob/Tim
> On the psych sheet, it says my 2x2 average is 5.10
> Its actually 3.69
> 
> Edit: All the stats are wrong.



I know, it says I have a 1:02 average -.- even though its 22. It's because all the data was last updated January 1st so results from competitions like River Hill and Newark H2H arent on there.


----------



## Bob (Feb 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> You should come! It'll be fun.  I bet you can't beat me!


 
I bet I could.

Oh, wait, did you mean at cubing?


----------



## ernie722 (Feb 29, 2012)

definitly coming! i signed up for river hill but couldnjt go bcuz of my dads work....but he said i could go this time


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 29, 2012)

Bob said:


> I bet I could.
> 
> Oh, wait, did you mean at cubing?


 
I don't care. We could race at 4x4, 5x5, pyraminx, square-1, and 3bld, as my averages in those are close to yours. We could race 3x3 if you want to win at something (although I'm sure you can beat me at most of those). Or we could race and see who gets to the competition venue first. Or who leaves first. Or who wins first.
I bet you can't beat me at anything! (That's a challenge!)

I'm begging you! Literally, I'm on my hands and knees on the floor as I type this (perhaps that's because my table is messy so I have to be on the floor, but whatever).
Pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 29, 2012)

You missed his joke


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 29, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> You missed his joke


 
I know. It seemed like he was trying to be funny, but (like most other jokes), I didn't get it... :fp
Explanation please?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 29, 2012)

Beating. Like, hitting you.

Anyway, we have nine people registered(with 2 more hopefully on the way.)

MOAR PEOPLE D:<


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 29, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Anyway, we have nine people registered(with 2 more hopefully on the way.)
> 
> MOAR PEOPLE D:<


 
My club is registering on Friday, so 4 more people(3 others already signed up). Plus I know a few other people who may be interested.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 29, 2012)

Well Bob could sign up! For real this time instead of just getting our hopes up and then crushing all of our hopes and dreams because the AWESOME Bob Burton wasn't ACTUALLY coming.
@Bob, if you want, you can beat me while we are there! It just wouldn't be the same without you...
But I'd like to warn you that I am a 3rd Kyu Brown belt in Shotokan karate. 

I'm still begging you... Please?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 1, 2012)

Invisitext is not completely hidden ^_^"

Yay, sup-10 competitors


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 1, 2012)

I know. If it was, then I wouldn't feel like I had given him a fair warning. hehe

Oh, by the way, where are the results displayed after the competition is over? Will they be on the competition page, or somewhere else?

Edit: Boom. Invisitext is now invisible.


Spoiler



Replace "*white*" in ' COLOR="*white*" ' with "*FAFAFA*" and your invisitext is the same color as the background.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm bringing a couple of cubes that I'd consider trading, if anyone's interested.

I don't know where the results would be posted apart from this thread.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 4, 2012)

Also, we will be having a raffle drawing(prize will be revealed at competition). Please tell more cubers in the MD-VA-DC area about this competition. I'm hoping for at least 30 competitors.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 6, 2012)

Any idea about what the raffle will be?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 7, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Any idea about what the raffle will be?



Can't say, prize will be revealed at the door 
But expect it to be a cube that will be released in April, so a cube that people haven't had the opportunity to get.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 7, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Can't say, prize will be revealed at the door
> But expect it to be a cube that will be released in April, so a cube that people haven't had the opportunity to get.


 
Type C IV? 



Ickathu said:


> Oh, by the way, where are the results displayed after the competition is over? Will they be on the competition page, or somewhere else?


 
Bump.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 7, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Oh, by the way, where are the results displayed after the competition is over? Will they be on the competition page, or somewhere else?





Ninja Storm said:


> I don't know where the results would be posted apart from this thread.





Spoiler



Message too short.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 7, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Can't say, prize will be revealed at the door
> But expect it to be a cube that will be released in April, so a cube that people haven't had the opportunity to get.


 
The new Dayan+MF8 4x4?


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 7, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Message too short.


 
Thanks. I didn't see that (obviously... )


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, Ickathu, do you think you can come?


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 9, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Well, Ickathu, do you think you can come?


 
I'm gonna talk to my parents tonight. Because there is supposed to be an (official) DC comp this summer, I don't know. I would like to come to both, but if my parents don't want to drive ~4 hours for a competition, I don't know. I would prefer to go to an official one, so if they say like 1 comp per year or something like that (my parents are weird that way) then I will not be coming to this one. Sorry. I'm going to try and get them in a good mood tonight and ask them then.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 9, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I'm gonna talk to my parents tonight. Because there is supposed to be an (official) DC comp this summer, I don't know. I would like to come to both, but if my parents don't want to drive ~4 hours for a competition, I don't know. I would prefer to go to an official one, so if they say like 1 comp per year or something like that (my parents are weird that way) then I will not be coming to this one. Sorry. I'm going to try and get them in a good mood tonight and ask them then.


 
DC might not be happening, but there should be one not too far away from DC. Bob and I are working on getting the rest of this spring announced (there's 2 more we're announcing soon for May), then we'll get some summer competitions worked out. By the end of this month there should be some official competitions for the summer.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 10, 2012)

We really need more competitions south of New Jersey -.- I understand it's hard to do these, even I'm running into a few problems, but still, I wish we had a delegate down here.



Tim Reynolds said:


> DC might not be happening, but there should be one not too far away from DC. Bob and I are working on getting the rest of this spring announced (there's 2 more we're announcing soon for May), then we'll get some summer competitions worked out. By the end of this month there should be some official competitions for the summer.


 
Are those two the Carnegie Mellon and Yale competitions? I just saw them these past few days.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 10, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Are those two the Carnegie Mellon and Yale competitions? I just saw them these past few days.


 
Neither of those are in May.
And they're not delegating CMU.


----------



## Bob (Mar 10, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Neither of those are in May.
> And they're not delegating CMU.


 
 You've earned 1 point.

There are STILL two competitions in May that we will be announcing. Sadly for you, however, they are both NORTH of New Jersey.


----------



## cityzach (Mar 10, 2012)

Bob said:


> There are STILL two competitions in May that we will be announcing. Sadly for you, however, they are both NORTH of New Jersey.


 
Is one of them Captain's Cove? From what i've seen, it looks like a super awesome competition haha.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 10, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> DC might not be happening, but there should be one not too far away from DC. Bob and I are working on getting the rest of this spring announced (there's 2 more we're announcing soon for May), then we'll get some summer competitions worked out. By the end of this month there should be some official competitions for the summer.


 
I can pretty much come to any competition within ~1 hour from Sykesville/Eldersburg, MD, while still being ~4 hours from Charlottesville, VA.
The Baltimore area is ideal, but DC is good too. Just within that general area.

Mirza and NinjaStorm, I still haven't talked to my parents yet. I'll mention it today maybe, but they've been... Not to agreeable lately, if that makes sense. Parents... smh lol


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 10, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I can pretty much come to any competition within ~1 hour from Sykesville/Eldersburg, MD, while still being ~4 hours from Charlottesville, VA.
> The Baltimore area is ideal, but DC is good too. Just within that general area.
> 
> Mirza and NinjaStorm, I still haven't talked to my parents yet. I'll mention it today maybe, but they've been... Not to agreeable lately, if that makes sense. Parents... smh lol



It's fine, I understand where you're coming from. The only advantage of Baltimore over DC is there is more space. Trust me, I've lived here my whole life.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 10, 2012)

This goes out to Bob, Tim or anyone who has experience organizing competitions. I'm sorta low on money right now. I have 1 sponsor giving me $200 and another that hasnt replied to me. At most I'll get 6 timers. But I'll most likely end up with 4. Is 4 timers good enough for ~25-30 people(my estimate on the amount of people coming)? Some quicker events like 2x2, magic, and master magic won't be a problem, but my main concern is 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 10, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> This goes out to Bob, Tim or anyone who has experience organizing competitions. I'm sorta low on money right now. I have 1 sponsor giving me $200 and another that hasnt replied to me. At most I'll get 6 timers. But I'll most likely end up with 4. Is 4 timers good enough for ~25-30 people(my estimate on the amount of people coming)? Some quicker events like 2x2, magic, and master magic won't be a problem, but my main concern is 4x4 and 5x5.



I don't have any experience, but not all ~25-30 people may solve 4x4 and 5x5. You may need to consider that.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 10, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I don't have any experience, but not all ~25-30 people may solve 4x4 and 5x5. You may need to consider that.


 
Well right now there are only about 10 in each. Lets estimate 15, or even 20, for each.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 10, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> It's fine, I understand where you're coming from. The only advantage of Baltimore over DC is there is more space. Trust me, I've lived here my whole life.


 
So I talked to them at lunch today. They said that it isn't going to work. They said that 3.5 hours is too far to drive to come to an unofficial competition. And apparently we are more likely to go to a DC or Richmond comp. I had thought that our friends that live up in Baltimore made a Baltimore comp more likely, but for them, time is more important than friends. Sigh... 
If I did my calculations properly, I can get my driver's license April 29, 2013. Then I'll *just* need a car and then UNLIMITED.... COMPETITIONS!!!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 10, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> So I talked to them at lunch today. They said that it isn't going to work. They said that 3.5 hours is too far to drive to come to an unofficial competition. And apparently we are more likely to go to a DC or Richmond comp. I had thought that our friends that live up in Baltimore made a Baltimore comp more likely, but for them, time is more important than friends. Sigh...
> If I did my calculations properly, I can get my driver's license April 29, 2013. Then I'll *just* need a car and then UNLIMITED.... COMPETITIONS!!!



That's too bad. I will try my hardest to make this competition successful so it can be official next year. Till then I guess.

And I cant wait for my drivers license either. I'll be going to competitions left and right haha


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 15, 2012)

If anybody knows cubers in the Maryland area who may want to come to this, please contact them, I'd like to have the best outcome possible. Also, I MIGHT be moving this to another thread which will be named "Chesapeake Science Point Spring 2012 UNOFFICIAL Competition"


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 15, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> If anybody knows cubers in the Maryland area who may want to come to this, please contact them, I'd like to have the best outcome possible. Also, I


 
Reese brothers? Contacting them sounds sort of like begging to me... And the best possible outcome most likely involves fewer people which results in easier running and such.



MirzaCubing said:


> Also, I MIGHT be moving this to another thread which will be named "Chesapeake Science Point Spring 2012 UNOFFICIAL Competition"


 
Why not just ask a mod to rename this thread?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 24, 2012)

One person away form getting the 24 wanted participants ;__;


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 24, 2012)

I might be able to come for a bit of the day. Not making any promises though.


----------



## ernie722 (Mar 24, 2012)

ive signed up yesterday...definatly coming


----------



## cookieyo145 (Mar 24, 2012)

I might go... when does registration close?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 24, 2012)

cookieyo145 said:


> I might go... when does registration close?



Registration closes on May 3rd. But I may be changing it to April 30th. Either way you still have time, hope to see you there


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 27, 2012)

26 people signed up 
And I'm glad to see quite a lot of judges


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 1, 2012)

Take one of me off the list. It said error and signed me up twice. I'm Albert Jiang.


----------



## ernie722 (Apr 15, 2012)

does anyone know wat the prize for the ticket raffle will be?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 15, 2012)

I was going to keep it a secret, but I'll go ahead and say it anyway cuz I'm that awesome ^.^

First person drawn will receive a sicker set (still deciding which one to get)
I'm still debating the second place prize, either a smaller puzzle like 2x2,magic,etc. or Maru Lube
Grand Prize will be the new Type C IV Witlong 3x3


----------



## ernie722 (Apr 15, 2012)

nice i cant wait to come


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 28, 2012)

Haven't been keeping up with this thread lately, but I have some things to address:
1) Please bring exact cash for registration, since I probably won't have change to give back,
2) I encourage everyone to buy at least 1 raffle ticket, they're only a dollar, and this will go towards having more Maryland competitions. NEW DEAL: Buy 5, get 2 free 
3) If you are judging and/or scrambling, please arrive around 9. I need to go over some things. 

Thanks 

-Ishmam


----------



## ernie722 (May 4, 2012)

its here


----------



## masterofthebass (May 4, 2012)

I'm probably only going to show up for this for a little while to check on things. I hope everything goes smoothly so that we could get some official ones in the future.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 4, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm probably only going to show up for this for a little while to check on things. I hope everything goes smoothly so that we could get some official ones in the future.


 
I already talked to Bob and he said the next should be official :3


----------



## masterofthebass (May 4, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I already talked to Bob and he said the next should be official :3


 
Unless I have something bad to say  It sure seems like everything will go just fine though


----------



## Bob (May 4, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Unless I have something bad to say  It sure seems like everything will go just fine though


 
Yes. If Dan tells me it's being run like crap, I'll have to rethink my decision.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 4, 2012)

So Bob, I'm just gonna be straight forward with this. I failed at ordering the third raffle prize so I'll have to end up shipping it too the winner. Because when I thought I ordered it, thecubicle was down so it never shipped. -_- Sorry


----------



## a small kitten (May 4, 2012)

Just to clarify: we were never "down". You never placed the order.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 5, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't mean it like that. I meant when the paypal wasn't working temporarily.

EDIT: So to clear up one other thing, the first time I ordered paypal was down, but my lack of common sense made me think it wasn't. (I put in the card number and everything) So I asked my school to order it and they didn't (asked today, they said they forgot -__________________-)


----------



## Kian (May 5, 2012)

Huh, I forgot this was a thing. I could have come tomorrow. Oh well, hope it's fun!


----------



## Mikel (May 5, 2012)

Maryland is soo far... Oh well!


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 5, 2012)

Yay, that was great! 

I got 1st in OH and 5x5, 2nd in Pyraminx, and 3rd in 3x3 

Great fun, and quite a few people actually showed up


----------



## cubernya (May 5, 2012)

Any word on how the competition went (apart from the missing raffle prize)


----------



## BlueDevil (May 5, 2012)

Results?

do you have them compiled on a file?


----------



## Skullush (May 6, 2012)

0.34 2x2 single yeahhhhh


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 6, 2012)

I got a .52 on that Dx


----------



## BlueDevil (May 6, 2012)

Generated by the official WCA scrambler?

And what was the scramble?


----------



## Skullush (May 6, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Generated by the official WCA scrambler?
> 
> And what was the scramble?


 
Yes, I don't know the exact scramble, maybe someone still has it, but it was a one-move solution.


----------



## cubernya (May 6, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Yes, I don't know the exact scramble, maybe someone still has it, but it was a one-move solution.


 
Yeah...they would have thrown that out as soon as they saw how short the scramble was


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 6, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Yeah...they would have thrown that out as soon as they saw how short the scramble was


 
It was like, an 8-move scramble xD


----------



## Bob (May 6, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> It was like, an 8-move scramble xD


 
Who is capable of picking up a cube, turning 8 moves at 24 tps and then putting it back down to stop the timer?


----------



## Julian (May 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> Who is capable of picking up a cube, turning 8 moves at 24 tps and then putting it back down to stop the timer?


I think he meant it was an 8-move scramble resulting in a 1-move solution (or something).


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 6, 2012)

Julian said:


> I think he meant it was an 8-move scramble resulting in a 1-move solution (or something).


 
^^^


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 6, 2012)

Give me a few days to put up the results. I have another big event to go to tmrw -.-

Here's the scramble, with reconstruction, I didn't even know until copies were made XD: 

Scramble: R F R2 U2 R2 F R2 U2

Reconstruction:

R


----------



## Bob (May 6, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Give me a few days to put up the results. I have another big event to go to tmrw -.-
> 
> Here's the scramble, with reconstruction, I didn't even know until copies were made XD:
> 
> ...


 
Oh, okay. I was under the impression you would have used the standard WCA scrambler. By default, the 2x2 scrambler is optimal, so if the solution is 1 move, so is the scramble.


----------



## cubernya (May 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> Oh, okay. I was under the impression you would have used the standard WCA scrambler. By default, the 2x2 scrambler is optimal, so if the solution is 1 move, so is the scramble.


 
Exactly why I said it would be thrown out (I thought they used WCA scrambler)


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 6, 2012)

I did. I didn't make any changes, I simply clicked generate a few times and then printed 2 sets of 5.


----------



## cubernya (May 6, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> I did. I didn't make any changes, I simply clicked generate a few times and then printed 2 sets of 5.


 
If you used the scrambler on the WCA site then for a 1 move solution it would have to be a 1 move scramble


----------



## masterofthebass (May 6, 2012)

Bob said:


> Oh, okay. I was under the impression you would have used the standard WCA scrambler. By default, the 2x2 scrambler is optimal, so if the solution is 1 move, so is the scramble.


 
Actually I think the wca scrambler is suboptimal, only generating solutions of 5 moves of longer for any state.


----------



## cubernya (May 6, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Actually I think the wca scrambler is suboptimal, only generating solutions of 5 moves of longer for any state.


 
Wasn't the world record set on a 4 move scramble (and 4 move solution)


----------



## masterofthebass (May 6, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Wasn't the world record set on a 4 move scramble (and 4 move solution)


 
hmm... i guess the minimum scramble length is defaulted to 0. perhaps I was incorrect then. I did know that iw as capable of doing suboptimal.


----------



## Bob (May 6, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Actually I think the wca scrambler is suboptimal, only generating solutions of 5 moves of longer for any state.


 
Is that new? (see attachment)


----------

